# Wago IO Master 750-657



## Sebbo-123 (2 September 2020)

Hallo User,

da ich auf dem Gebiet I/O link noch ziemlich grün bin, könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.
Ich versuche gerade 2 Wago Buskoppler 750-375 über Profinet an meine CPU 1513-1 PN anzubinden.
Wie ich die Koppler bestückt und adressiert habe, sieht man in den angehängten Bildern.

Folgende Fragen stellen sich mir jetzt:
Wie funktioniert das Auslesen der Sensorzustände? 
Wie kann ich die I/O Variablen meinen I/O Mastern zuordnen?
Welche Werte muss ich bei den Baugruppenparametern für den Master einstellen?Z.B Länge Ausgangs PA/ Länge Eingangs PA (Bild im Anhang)
Brauche ich für die inbetriebnahme vor Ort eine Wago Software ?


Der Wago Support lässt mich irgendwie im Stich. 

Vielen Dank wenn jemand Licht ins dunkle bringen kann


----------



## Tobsucht (4 September 2020)

Hallo,

du hast alle Master mit acht Byte Größe angelegt. Vielleicht geschieht dies auch automatisch.
So wird das Abbild aber recht knapp.
Du kannst das Submodul löschen und z.B. das 24 Byte Große Modul einfügen.

Im dritten Screenshot stellst Du die Abbildgröße der IO Link Devices ein. Gemeint ist hier das zyklische Prozessabbild.
Die Größe kannst Du aus dem Device auslesen oder der Dokumentation des Devices entnemen.

Wenn die Port LED grün blinkt, kannst Du den Parameterserver beim entsprechenden Port deaktivieren. Dazu brauchst Du die Software Wago IO Check. Der Server ist leider nicht im Parametersatz der GSB enthalten.
Nach einem Neustart des Kopplers sollte die LED dann dauerhaft grün leuchten.

Grüße


----------



## Sebbo-123 (8 September 2020)

Vielen dank für die Antwort.
Ich habe jetzt rausgefunden, dass die IO Link Devices 2 Byte Abbildgröße haben.
4 Ports je 2 Byte würde 8 machen. Würde das dann genügen ?
Oder soll ich sicherheitshalber wie du sagtest das 24Byte Submodul einfügen?

Gruß


----------



## Tobsucht (8 September 2020)

Der Master wird mit 24 Byte Abbildgröße ausgeliefert und das Siemens E/A Abbild sollte auch groß genug sein um die 24 Byte nutzen zu können.
Von den 24 Bytes musst Du dann noch das Status/Control Byte und die Mailbox abziehen (geschieht automatisch). Daher kannst Du für das zyklische Abbild nicht die vollen 24 Bytes nutzen.
Vom verfügbaren Bereich fällt noch ein Byte für das SIO Byte weg, der Rest kann dann für die Devices genutzt werden.

Grüße


----------



## Sebbo-123 (11 September 2020)

Ich habe das ganze mal aufgebaut mit einem Master und einer S7 1500.
Habe den Master mit Sensoren des Projekts bestück, die Eingänge beobachtet und die Sensoren schalten lassen.
Die Eingänge kommen in der SPS an wie sie sollen, egal was ich als Eingangs PA einstelle oder welches Submodul ich verwende.
Ich frage mich nun, wofür brauche ich diesen Wago Funktionsbaustein FB84 IOL_FragmentedData oder FB50001 IO_LINK_DEVICE der im Wago Handbuch verwendet wird.
Hat es Nachteile, wenn ich einfach den Eingängen eine Variablennamen zuordne und diese dann im Projekt verwende?
Grüße


----------



## Anfq:nger (22 September 2020)

Sebbo-123 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nun, wofür brauche ich diesen Wago Funktionsbaustein FB84 IOL_FragmentedData oder FB50001 IO_LINK_DEVICE der im Wago Handbuch verwendet wird.


Diese Bausteine brauchst du, um die azyklischen Daten auszulesen.


----------

